# Winows update error codes??



## rajat22 (Jun 29, 2005)

Where should I get windows update error codes?? link please


----------



## saROMan (Jun 29, 2005)

Here you go.....



> 8007042b	ERROR_PROCESS_ABORTED	The process terminated unexpectedly.
> 
> 80072733	DLOAD_FAILURE	A non-blocking socket operation could not be completed immediately.
> 
> ...


----------

